# Tool chest for my milling machine tools



## rherrell (Aug 13, 2013)

I just finished another tool box and I thought you might like to see how I made it. It's made from Red Oak and Ash, two woods that are plentiful and more important CHEAP here in NC. They also happen to be two of the strongest woods so they're perfect for a shop toolbox.









This is the wood "at rest" after the first milling.






This shows all the mortises for the frame.











Full extension slides.






Ash frame






The top is Red Oak with an Ash breadboard edge, the accents are Cocobolo.






I wanted to make my own handles so I made a template and installed all the threaded inserts while everything was still square. They're made from Cocobolo also.







This shows the jig I made for cutting the bevels on the handles.












These next photos show it in it's new home...I hope you enjoyed the photos!:biggrin: Now all I have to do is FILL IT UP!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:






















I finished it with the same oil I use on my chairs, let that dry for three days and then shot it with four coats of water based lacquer, sanding with 320 between coats.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 13, 2013)

It's a beauty Rick!
Wonderful workmanship!
That should last a couple lifetimes!


----------



## gimpy (Aug 13, 2013)

WOW, really nice, what type 
of finish did you use


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks great.  I wonder if ash is cheap right now because so many are being killed by the emerald borers?  It might be increasingly hard to find ash in the coming years.

Ed


----------



## rherrell (Aug 13, 2013)

gimpy said:


> WOW, really nice, what type
> of finish did you use


 

It's Deft Step Saver, which is an oil base stain/finish and top coated with water based lacquer.


----------



## BradG (Aug 13, 2013)

Bravo! 

Id be very proud to accomplish something as great as that. very nicely done indeed


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 13, 2013)

Gorgeous.  I might have to make a trip to Pilot Mountain to get some more great storage ideas.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 13, 2013)

That is a very nice build.  Thank you for showing.

Ray


----------



## SloLouie (Aug 13, 2013)

Love the Cocobollo accents and the handle detail. Very nice piece


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 13, 2013)

That is something to be very proud of.  Great looking.

Giving me ideas for myself.


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice, very nice.  How big is your workshop (in square ft)?


----------



## ossaguy (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow,that looks so nice!!!

Great craftsmanship,there.That's the nicest I've ever seem in my whole life.

.Thanks for showing us the different stages along the way.


Steve


----------



## PWL (Aug 13, 2013)

Really nice job Rick.

Paul


----------



## Janster (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautifully done!!!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nicer than my living room furniture.  Well done Rick.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 13, 2013)

What Bruce said ......really


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's just awesome.


----------



## opfoto (Aug 13, 2013)

Since no one has yet.....

IF you have trouble filling it send it my way and I am sure I can fill it!!!

But really great workmanship. Beautiful work!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## BW Design Works (Aug 13, 2013)

Great work! The detail in your work really shows. Looks like you have a nice size shop. What other things have you made? I think the most complex thing I've done was a Mahogany Tea Cart for my mother years ago.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

Rick, that looks terrific. I love the plug accents in the tabletop. Well done!

Mike


----------



## johncrane (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome Rick! always luv your work and design!


----------



## rherrell (Aug 14, 2013)

Penl8the said:


> Nice, very nice. How big is your workshop (in square ft)?


 
24'x28' or 672 sq. ft..


----------



## rherrell (Aug 14, 2013)

THANKS for all the comments!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

It feels good when people like what you do.:biggrin::wink:


----------



## leaycraft (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nicely done


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 14, 2013)

Rick,
Absolutely beautiful.  What timing too.  I have been looking at toolbenches and chests to make (kit or otherwise) for the new "shop".  Yours definitely has the 'wow' factor to it.


----------



## fitzman163 (Aug 14, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't think it matches the shop decor, and should be moved to my shop.


----------

